# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Knobbeltje in borst

## marijke

Steeds denk ik dat ik iets voel in mijn borst, een knobbeltje, maar het kan ook een opgezet kliertje zijn. Ik wil vragen aan mensen die eens echt zoiets gehad hebben, hoe dat nou voelde; is het nou een duidelijk hard knobbeltje oof een zachter iets?
Omdat ik ook opgezette klieren in mijn nek heb maak ik me toch wel zorgen.

----------


## Gast: Marian

Ik zie dat dit bericht van anderhalve maand geleden is. Hoe is het nu met je? Ben je al bij de dokter geweest?
Ik heb zelf drie jaar geleden borstkanker gehad en wat ik voelde leek nog het meest op een knikker onder de huid. Maar dat kan per persoon verschillen natuurlijk. Het is erg belangrijk om dat soort dingen meteen te laten onderzoeken&#33;

----------


## Simone

> _Originally posted by Gast: Marian_@29-05-2004, 16:02:03
> * IHet is erg belangrijk om dat soort dingen meteen te laten onderzoeken&#33;*


 als je gewoon iets voelt, denk je dat het niks is en ik zelf ga niet voor elk dingetje naar de dokter.
en zo zullen er velen met mij zijn. als je een pukkeltje hebt denk je er toch verder niet bij na??

----------


## xanne

2 weken terug voelde ik &#39;s avonds in bed ineens een knobbeltje, boven mijn linker borst dus niet erin. was heel bang . maar wachte toch nog tot Dinsdag om naar de huisarts te gaan.

Hij stelde mij gerust en vroeg mij om binnen drie weken terug te komen . waarschijnlijk een vetbultje , was zijn diagnose voor dat moment. Nu heb ik de pech / Geluk dat ik medisch tolk ben geweest in Den Daniel den hoed kliniek ( gespecialiseerd ziekenhuis in Kanker)
In eerste instantie ging ik accoord. dit duurde tot Maandag toen werd ik weer bang. wat als hij nu ernaast zit? Kanker kan heel snel gaan. 
wat als ik straks hoor van... Als u maar eerder was gekomen.
Mijn huisarts ging op vakantie dus kon ik alleen terecht bij zijn colega vervanger.
Die wachte niet af hij belde met de Daniel den hoedkliniek voor een afspraak daar ben ik gister geweest , een mammagram werd gemaakt en een punctie gedaan geen pretje maar wel noodzakelijk voor als je het echt moet weten. Nu mag ik Donderdag al bellen voor de uitslag of anders weer een dinsdag. ben nog steeds bang maar wel blij dat ik geweest ben. mijn conclusie is altijd gaan voor onderzoek bij knobbeltjes laat je niet met een kluitje in het riet sturen maar ga ervoor het is jouw leven. wat al dan wel of niet gered kan worden.

----------


## Luckas

KANKERKNOBBELTJES ZIJN EERST VERKALKINGEN EN DAN PAS 
TUMOREN EN EEN PROEF VAN HET KAROLINSKA INSTITUUT
WEES UIT DAT 7/10 VAN DEZE TUMOREN TERUG KNOBBELTJES WERDEN
DOOR HET VERKALKINGSPROCES OM TE KEREN MET DE GROENKUUR
DIT PAKT BIJ ALL EVRKALKINGSZIEKTEN ALZHEIMER ADERVERKALKING MS 
LEUKEMIE KINDEREN DAGELIJKS 1/2L BV IPV SOEP PUUR VERS GEPERST EN GEZEEFD
GROENTESAP OA RODE BIET WORTEL RAMENAS PREI SELDER ENZ EN MAX
EEN KLEIN AARDAPPELTJE VAN EEN EI GROOT PER DAGKUUR
PLUS EVT KOUDE HOEVEMELK BIJ ERGE KANKER EN LEUKEMIE
KAN JE ALLEEN OP DEZE SAPPEN 42 DAGEN LEVEN EN BEN JE 7/10 GENEZEN
VOLGENS KAROLINSKA ONDERZOEK...
PLUS BIJ KANKER ALTIJD JE HUIS VAN AARDSTRALEN ONTSTOREN
HOE GRATIS FORLDER KANKER HUIS ONBTSTORING [email protected]

----------


## Luckas

I975/2005 IN I975 KWAM EEN VROUW MET BORSTKNOBBEL DIE LOS ZAT
NAAR MIJN PAS OPGESTART INFO CENTRUM DRIE GYNECOLOGEN 
HADDEN KANKERTUMOR VASTGESTELD EN AMPUTATIE....
ZIJ WEIGERDE OMDAT ZE GEEN PIJN HAD EN DE KNOBBEL LOS ZAT
ZIJ VROEG EEN VIERDE ADRES EN BEZOCHT EEN MEDISCH LABO
DAAR VOND MEN ENKEL EEN VERKALKTE MELKKLIER
PAS IN I999 TOEN IK VERNAM DAT BIJ 7 OP TIEN VROUWEN
DE ANGIOGENESE WAARBIUJ EEN KYSTE EEN TUMOR WORDT
door de groei van haarvaatjes vanuit de tumor om eiwit te zoeken
EN ZICH VASTZET DEZE ANGIOGENESE STOPT DOOR DE GROENKUUR
ZIE VORIG VERHAAL OOK CHELIDONIUM MAJUS TINCTUUR
LOST WRATTEN EN KALKKYSTEN OP EN WORDT IN RUSLAND
EN OEKRAINE ALTIJD EERST GEBEZIGD MET SUKSES....
IPV EERST TE AMPUTEREN ...LUCKAS THE LOVER DIE VAN
VROUWEN HOUDT EN VELE VROUWENBORSTEN VAN AMPUTATIE REDDE
SINDS I974 TOT NU...

----------

